# Please help,What breed is my cat?



## Alba (Feb 16, 2021)

.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

You have a beautiful Scottish fold! He/she is adorable!


----------



## Alba (Feb 16, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

You're welcome. Where did you get the cat? Be sure to do some research on the breed. Scottish folds are adorable.


----------

